# Sage Reels for saltwater?



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Was just at the bass pro and was comparing reels...I was comparing the TFO bvk and the new Sage 3200...the salesperson said that the sage(built like a tank) would be better suited for the Jettys(which is where I fish) and the TFO was brittle due to light weigh and the thin spool....btw, the bvk was very loud clicking when reeling..it didn't bother me enough to count it out though...the Sage did have a metal handle though...it felt really nice and I was just wondering if anybody uses a Sage for their saltwater fishing and how it holds up?


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

The bvk wasn't so much brittle as it was dentable...I would be better off on the Jettys with something thicker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

IMO sage and tfo are rod makers not reel makers. You can get a much better reel for the price that they ask for their reels. Check out orvis and lamson and if you have the money tibor and hatch are awesome!


----------



## Carpet-Farmer (Jun 14, 2012)

Mason are you really 16? i dont often look at members ages but i happen to on this occasion and was shocked! all your posts sound like those of someone in their 30s!


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

I was just thinking about a new salt real (I have a $45 Okuma that works great, but want a little better drag system. found this link. Hope it helps. http://www.tridentflyfishing.com/blog/2013-8-weight-wt-challenge-fly-reel-review


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

Found it interesting that the Sage 1800 was on there. Looks like the Sage and Orvis Mirage represent great value for what you get.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

For lower cost reels, I am impressed with the Lamson Konic and the Ross Flyrise. I own one of each and quite like them. Of course I really like my Tibor Everglades QC too, but I don't need an $800 reel on every rod I own.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

If you want built like a tank & have the $$ go *Abel*.. They are absolutly awesome reels.

I started out with St. Croix, TFO, Sage rods, with Ross reels.. I got a R.L. Winston Rod & a Abel reel as my grad present from my father & never looked back. So now i have 3 Abel's, 3 Winston Rods. Its a huge differance between the lower end stuff vs the high end fly fishing equipment.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Carpet-Farmer said:


> Mason are you really 16? i dont often look at members ages but i happen to on this occasion and was shocked! all your posts sound like those of someone in their 30s!


Lol I'm really 16, I try and take a flyrod everywhere I go!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

IMHO either get above $200 and "non china" or buy really cheap.

For durable fairly bullet proof and drag that's "good enough" for coastal Texas fish look a the cheap Orvis Encounter. Plastic design is rugged but not the most handsome. You surely won't get the "ahhh" from the fly fishing crowd. Keep fasteners sprayed with CorrosionX and it will last years. It is completely serviceable, ie you can take it apart and relube if dunked.

If it breaks or other Orvis is darn good about service/replacement. Extra spools are cheap.

What you save buying the reel you can invest in better line*s*. Way out on a jetty bring a spare spool with extra line as it's a long way back to car if you have problems.

For the above $200 "US" reels I am very partials to the Ross CLA's and used Rythym & Evolutions (EBAY). Metal where it needs to be and plastic in less critical but high corrosion prone areas. No cheezy anti-reverse bearing exposed to salt water, simple rugged bronze bushing that won't corrode. Again not a big "ahhh" reel for the fly fishing crowd.

Once you actually go after the "heavies" (Tarpon, pelagic, etc) where drag quality is an issue you'll figure out what's needed for that. Better yet when after those fish save your money and use the *guide's* equipment.

Pete A.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

If it helps anyone in their recommendations I can't stand ugly reels lol......I'd prefer silver or grey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

redkiller99 said:


> If it helps anyone in their recommendations I can't stand ugly reels lol......I'd prefer silver or grey
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


What are you wanting to spend?


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Around $200.... must have a sealed drag system, must be machined, and must be anodized. Will go up to $300.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

redkiller99 said:


> Around $200.... must have a sealed drag system, must be machined, and must be anodized. Will go up to $300.


Check out lamson they've got sealed drags and you will deffinately be getting your money's worth!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

You can find a lot of quitters on craigslist that thought they'd try fly fishing & end up selling stuff for a good price.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-STAAL-C...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eccd62397


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

kja88 said:


> You can find a lot of quitters on craigslist that thought they'd try fly fishing & end up selling stuff for a good price.


Wow....that is a nice reel for that price...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

VS makes quality stuff. Right up there with Abel, Hardy, etc. 


Im not telling you to buy a used reel, but fly fishing equipment has some of the best stuff USED for good prices. Its one of those sports that guys see & are drawn to so they buy into it. Then they dont do it enough so they sell their stuff. 


Surf Ebay a little bit & search the reels you like. Ive found some really good deals on craigslist to. I bought my dada a R.L. Winston rod on CL for $300. New the rod was close to $700


----------

